# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - der neue Trailer ist da



## Launethil (20. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - der neue Trailer ist da* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - der neue Trailer ist da


----------



## Batze (20. Oktober 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, ein neuer Darth Vader?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen. Aber ich habe immer noch den Eindruck, daß die Technik ab Episode IV älter wirkt als die von Episode I bis III. Trotzdem nun Episode VII auch deutlich später spielt als Episode VI.

Daß man Episode I bis III deutlich später gedreht hat als Episode IV bis IV merkt man. Und bei Episode VII kommt man nicht vom Layout der Technik der klassischen Triologie weg.

Trotzdem bin ich schon wieder angefixt. Hoffentlich kommen die folgenden Teile nicht erst in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Celerex (20. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich schon wieder angefixt. Hoffentlich kommen die folgenden Teile nicht erst in 10 Jahren.



Teil 8 soll am 25.05.2017 erscheinen (Quelle)

@Topic:

Mir gefällt der Trailer eigentlich ganz gut. Ich bin zwar kein riesen Star Wars Fan, aber es ist halt doch ein Stück Filmgeschichte und ich bin gespannt, was sie aus der neuen Trilogie machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Obwohl ich Trekkie bin muss ich sagen:
Joah, macht auf jeden Fall Lust. Hat überwiegend das Design der Classic-Trilogie, die nun mal wesentlich besser aussieht als die Prequels, und die Bilder versprechen wieder eine düstere Atmo.

Habe vollstes Vertrauen in J.J., seine Trek-Filme waren ja auch super.

Aber ich gehe frühestens nach den Weihnachtsferien rein, ich Tu mir den Ansturm zwischen bzw. während de Feiertage bestimmt nicht an. ^^


----------



## Taiwez (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich mochte die "neuen" Star Trek-Filme auch recht gern, hab beide im Kino gesehen! 


Ich freu mich schon auf Star Wars, sieht vielversprechend aus. Das Design der Sturmtruppen und der TIE-Fighter gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Triplezer0 (20. Oktober 2015)

Armer alter Opa Ford


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen. Aber ich habe immer noch den Eindruck, daß die Technik ab Episode IV älter wirkt als die von Episode I bis III. Trotzdem nun Episode VII auch deutlich später spielt als Episode VI.



ne, das liegt an etwas anderem, dafür muss man einfach mal die Orte anschauen an denen da die Prequel spielen und wo die richtige Trilogie spielt und was das für Orte sind und bis auf Tatooine überschneiden die sich halt mal überhaupt nicht.
daneben liegt es auch daran, das es relativ auch so ist, vor 15 Jahren hatte man ja schon ganz andere Möglichkeiten an Material und Werkzeugen wie Ende der Siebziger und naja, wenn man sich mal KoTOR anschaut, das wirkt auch teilwese genauso Modern obwohl das knapp 4000 Jahre vorher spielt



Und ja, J.J. hat wieder einen Star Trek Film gemacht der auch wie TOS aussieht, nur mit Budget


----------



## Kartamus (20. Oktober 2015)

Bekomme ich jetzt Gänsehaut wegen dem Trailer oder weil hinter mir das Fenster offen ist?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Bekomme ich jetzt Gänsehaut wegen dem Trailer oder weil hinter mir das Fenster offen ist?


Das ist nur Kylo Ren der dir in den Nacken keucht. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ne, das liegt an etwas anderem, dafür muss man einfach mal die Orte anschauen an denen da die Prequel spielen und wo die richtige Trilogie spielt und was das für Orte sind und bis auf Tatooine überschneiden die sich halt mal überhaupt nicht.
> daneben liegt es auch daran, das es relativ auch so ist, vor 15 Jahren hatte man ja schon ganz andere Möglichkeiten an Material und Werkzeugen wie Ende der Siebziger und naja, wenn man sich mal KoTOR anschaut, das wirkt auch teilwese genauso Modern obwohl das knapp 4000 Jahre vorher spielt



Ich tippe auf zweiteres. Wo wir wieder beim Fluch sind, daß Episode I bis III so spät erschienen sind. Ich lasse nichts (erst recht nicht charakterseitig/storytechnisch) auf die klassische Triologie kommen. Gegen diese haben die Episoden I - III keinerlei Chancen. Einziger Lichtblick ist da Amidala. 

Und ich mag sowohl X-Wing wie auch T-Wing oder den Falken. Wenn man aber die aerodynamischen, glänzenden Fluggeräte aus Episode I bis III sieht, ist der subjektive Eindruck halt, daß diese moderner wirken. Und in Episode I bis III wirken C3PO und R2D2 auch (hier nachvollziehbar) rudimentärer als in Episode IV bis VI. Da klappte der "Downgrade" ja auch...  Und bei Episode VII bis IX muß man sich aus technischer Sicht halt an den Canon von Episode IV bis VI halten.

Bei Episode IV bis VI konnte man es ja noch auf das begrenzte Budget der Rebellen schieben. Aber das Imperium sollte technologisch doch andere Möglichkeiten auffahren lassen (was hingegen dazu führen müßte, daß die Rebellen wiederum keine Chance haben. Erst recht nicht bei einer Weiterentwicklung bis zu Episode VII bis IX.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Oktober 2015)

Um es mit den Worten unseres Ex-Außenministers zu sagen:

"Excuse me, I am not convinced."


----------



## Frullo (20. Oktober 2015)

Endgeil


----------



## Taiwez (20. Oktober 2015)

Und, wie fandet ihr den Trailer so, ihr offtopic-Schlingel?


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Und, wie fandet ihr den Trailer so, ihr offtopic-Schlingel?


Hab mir erst mal nen Kaffee gemacht, O-Jus eingeschenkt und mich vor den PC gesetzt um den Trailer zu sehen:
Pipi in den Augen


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

Der Trailer macht echt Lust auf mehr. Bin aber bei Disney noch vorsichtig ob sie wirklich in der Lage sind, das SW-Feeling einzufangen und eine Triologie herauszubringen, die es mit der klassischen aufnehmen kann.

Die Effekte passen schon einmal. Und ich bin mal auf Episode VII gespannt. Auch auf die Rückkehr unserer alten Recken (Hamill, Ford und Fisher). R2D2 und C3PO dürfen aber definitiv auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Und, wie fandet ihr den Trailer so, ihr offtopic-Schlingel?


Hab ich doch längst geschrieben, ich freu mich auf Star Trek... Ähhh, Wars. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Trailer macht echt Lust auf mehr. Bin aber bei Disney noch vorsichtig ob sie wirklich in der Lage sind, das SW-Feeling einzufangen und eine Triologie herauszubringen, die es mit der klassischen aufnehmen kann.


Solange kein Jar Jar auftaucht kann der Film nur gut werden.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solange kein Jar Jar auftaucht kann der Film nur gut werden.


Oder man lässt ihn sterben.
Das wäre wohl die einzige Filmszenen, in denen das Publikum beim Tod eines Rebellen applaudieren und lachen würde.


----------



## Razorlight (20. Oktober 2015)

die "neuen" Schauspieler sind echt schlecht gewählt... schade.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

Abwarten, Ford, Hamill und Fisher sind ein Muß und gesetzt. Ohne die gäbe es keine Episode VII bis IX. Ich bin mal auf den farbigen Klonsoldaten gespannt. Was der für eine Rolle spielt. Die anderen (einschließlich des Klonsoldaten) sieht man viel zu kurz um jetzt schon eine Wertung über deren schauspielerisches Talent (oder auch nicht) abgeben zu können.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf den farbigen Klonsoldaten gespannt. Was der für eine Rolle spielt. Die anderen (einschließlich des Klonsoldaten)



Das ist kein Klonsoldat.
Die Klone hat das Imperium schon kurz nach seiner Gründung abgeschafft.
Stormtrooper sind eine regulär rekrutierte Armee.


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist kein Klonsoldat.
> Die Klone hat das Imperium schon kurz nach seiner Gründung abgeschafft.
> Stormtrooper sind eine regulär rekrutierte Armee.



und wenn war maximal die 501st die Letzte Kloneinheit, die aber unter direktem Befehl von Vader standen, zumindest wenn man nach dem EU geht, das nicht tot ist


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist kein Klonsoldat.
> Die Klone hat das Imperium schon kurz nach seiner Gründung abgeschafft.
> Stormtrooper sind eine regulär rekrutierte Armee.



Gut, Stormtrooper.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> und wenn war maximal die 501st die Letzte Kloneinheit, die aber unter direktem Befehl von Vader standen, zumindest wenn man nach dem EU geht, das nicht tot ist



Was hat jetzt die EU wieder damit zu tun.
Ok, ein sehr einfacher Witz... kann man(muss man nicht) ignorieren


----------



## kidou1304 (20. Oktober 2015)

mir ging grade pipi in die Hose beim schauen...noch 2 Monate...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2015)

hab den Trailer gestern (bzw. eigentlich heute) um 4 Uhr "live" gesehen, war schon ein Erlebnis und ich freu mich immer mehr auf den 17. Dezember 

besonders die Bad Guys Kylo Ren und Captain Phasma haben es mir angetan, Imperium Freund halt 

Michael meinst du mit "farbig" Finn oder den Chrometrooper? Letztere ist oben genannte Phasma und führt die Armee an, ist direkt Kylo Ren (und natürlich Andy Serkis' "Premierleader Snoke") unterstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

Nee ich meinte den politisch unkorrekt als *** zu bezeichnenden Stormtrooper der seinen Helm abnimmt.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee ich meinte den politisch unkorrekt als *** zu bezeichnenden Stormtrooper der seinen Helm abnimmt.



also doch Finn  er scheint der neue Jedi zu sein, denn sowohl auf dem Poster als auch im Trailer hat er ein blaues Lichtschwert.

apropos: Ich finde es interessant, dass am Ende des Trailers wo Kylo Ren versucht Finn mit seinem roten Kreuz-Lichtschwert anzugreifen der Sith(?) scheinbar seinen Helm/Maske nicht trägt, man sieht eindeutig die Haare von Adam Driver



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kidou1304 (20. Oktober 2015)

sry aber ich erkenn da gar nix...zumindest nicht auf dem starren Screen^^@Haare


----------



## Loosa (20. Oktober 2015)

Hmmm, also bis auf den schwarzen Stormtrooper hätte das auch der Trailer zu jeglichem anderen modernen SW-Film sein können. Ok, die Kulissen sind Klasse, mit dem abgestürzten Sternenzerstörer zum Beispiel. Und die Raumschlachten werden sicher chaotischer. Macht man heute halt so, dass es immer noch wahnwitziger und unmöglicher gezeigt wird.

Naja, ich freu mich darauf mir den Film irgendwann mal anzusehen, wenn ich mich aufraffen kann vielleicht sogar 3D im Kino. Aber ein muss, muss, muss ich gucken-haben Gefühl stellte sich nicht ein.


----------



## Grolt (20. Oktober 2015)

Razorlight schrieb:


> die "neuen" Schauspieler sind echt schlecht gewählt... schade.



Und warum bitte schön? 
Könnte man auch zu Ep. IV - VI sagen. Waren bis auf Sir Alec Guinness alles relativ unbekannte Schauspieler.


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen. Aber ich habe immer noch den Eindruck, daß die Technik ab Episode IV älter wirkt als die von Episode I bis III. Trotzdem nun Episode VII auch deutlich später spielt als Episode VI.
> 
> Daß man Episode I bis III deutlich später gedreht hat als Episode IV bis IV merkt man. Und bei Episode VII kommt man nicht vom Layout der Technik der klassischen Triologie weg.



Episode VII macht es eben genau richtig und wird an die originale Trilogie angeglichen, damit ein sauberer Übergang herrscht. Genau das hat Herr Lucas in Episode 1-3 leider völlig vergessen und damit ist nicht nur der technische Break zu groß, sondern auch der des Setdesigns, der Ausstattung, der Kampfchoreographie usw. Ich mag zwar die ballettartige Inszenierung der Kämpfe der Episoden 1-3, allerdings passt sie kein Stück zu den eher behäbigen Lichtschwertduellen der Urtrilogie. Hoffentlich rudert da Abrams wieder zurück, zumal das ja auch inhaltlich Sinn machen würde, denn wenn die Jedi vergessen sind, dann auch die opulenten Trainingseinlagen und der meisterhafte Umgang mit dem Lichtschwert.

Neben der Rezession, die man oft bei Amazon antreffen muss, ist Triologie übrigens mein liebster Schreibfehler. Habe mit 12 auch meine Star Wars TV-Aufnahmen mit "Triologie" beschriftet. 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Um es mit den Worten unseres Ex-Außenministers zu sagen:
> 
> "Excuse me, I am not convinced."



Ich finde Ihren Mangel an Euphorie beklagenswert.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2015)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> sry aber ich erkenn da gar nix...zumindest nicht auf dem starren Screen^^@Haare



hier ein animiertes Gif, da sieht man es besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. Oktober 2015)

Könnte auch Jon Snow sein. 

Fand den Trailer übrigens wunderbar und hatte wie andere ebenfalls beinahe aus den Augen gepullert. Bin dafür extra die Nacht wach geblieben und hab Football geschaut. Allerdings hatte ich eine völlig andere Art von Trailer erwartet. Immerhin wurden die Beweggründe der Charaktere schön knackig offenbart. Dass man Luke nicht (richtig) sehen wird, war mir leider schon vorher klar. Die Geheimniskrämerei schmerzt.

Wie man die neuen Figuren und Schauspieler jetzt schon als unpassend empfinden kann, ohne überhaupt gesehen zu haben, wie sie im Film involviert sind und wie sie sich entwickeln, finde ich fragwürdig, genauso wie den Rassismus oder die Misogynie, die von vielen Hardlinerfans an den Tag gelegt wurde... Jaja, Episode VII wird der Albtraum, weil ein Sinnbild des neoliberalen Political Correctness- und Genderwahnsinns... Was für ein Schwachsinn in manchen Köpfen vorgeht, nur, weil eine Frau in einer größeren Rolle zu sehen ist und der Sturmtruppler schwarz ist. Aber ich schweife ab... Wenn ich alleine an Oscar Isaacs Wandlungsfähigkeit denke... mir war nichtmal klar gewesen, dass er den Knacki aus "Drive" und gleichzeitig den sensiblen, aber zynischen Folksänger aus "Inside Llewyn Davis" gespielt hat. Er allein ist schon eine darstellerische Bank und wir haben ja unsere geliebten Helden ebenfalls, die den neuen Figuren den Rücken stärken. Und irgendwo dazwischen noch Schauspiellegende Max von Sydow. Neenee, darstellerisch ist das alles äußerst vielversprechend.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (20. Oktober 2015)

hm hat eigentlich jemand ne erklärung warum tie fighter in der atmosphäre kämpfen?
wäre das möglich wäre einiges anders gelaufen, hoth zum beispiel.
in allen sw wikis, den alten movies, den spielen (xwing,tie fighter usw.) war / ist das erklärt:
die tie fighter haben durch ihre solarpannels eine sehr schlechte aerodynamik, welche ihren einzigen vorteil -ihre wendigkeit- innerhalb von atmosphäre zunichte macht.  
Deshalb hatten die Rebellen auf Hoth überhaupt mit ihren Snowspeedern eine Chance, obwohl im Orbit StarDestroyer abhingen.
Sowas ist doch kein unwichtiges Detail sondern eine große Änderung in der Kohärenz!

Ich kanns mir nicht erklären außer mit "OK wir haben die Lizenz jetzt machen wir was wir wollen wir brauchen neue 12jährige die wir begeistern. Die alten Fans sind uns egal"


----------



## Telekraft (20. Oktober 2015)

Das ein ehemaliger Stormtrooper (Finn) der neue "gute" Jedi-Ritter wird, kann eigentlich nur bedeuten das Luke Skywalker stirbt, oder das Luke zur dunklen Seite der Macht übergetreten ist. Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser Kylo Ren? Luke Skywalker nach einem ähnlichen Unfall wie es seinem Vater widerfahren ist? Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum Luke nicht auf dem Filmplakat (in menschlicher Gestalt) zu sehen ist.....


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2015)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> Deshalb hatten die Rebellen auf Hoth überhaupt mit ihren Snowspeedern eine Chance, obwohl im Orbit StarDestroyer abhingen.
> Sowas ist doch kein unwichtiges Detail sondern eine große Änderung in der Kohärenz!



Oder es liegt eher daran, das die einen Planetaren Schutzschild hatten -.-


----------



## Cele-pcgames (20. Oktober 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oder es liegt eher daran, das die einen Planetaren Schutzschild hatten -.-


naja glaub der hat sie mehr vor orbitalen angriffen mit stardestroyer blastern geschützt.
Hat ja gegen die Läufer auch nix gebracht. Wie soll er dann vor TIEs schützen


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (20. Oktober 2015)

Nennt man sie jetzt eigentlich noch Stormtrooper? Oder einfach nur "First Order Trooper"? Oh und das die Tie Fighter jetzt auch in der Atmosphäre fliegen können: Vielleicht ja einfach nur weil es neue (bessere) Modelle sind?


----------



## Anmana (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher immer nur so mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass ich den Film im Kino sehen wollen würde aber so wirklich ernsthaft davon überzeugt war ich nie. Das liegt natürlich auch an der - für mich persönlich - enttäuschenden Verfilmung von Episode I - III für die junge Star Wars Generation, wo ich doch als kleines Kind jedes Mal versucht habe, mit der Macht irgendwas an mich ran zuziehen ganz wie Luke Skywalker in Episode V auf Tattoine das Lichtschwert aus dem Eis befreit hat  
Jetzt habe ich den Trailer gesehen...Harrison Ford:"Es ist alles wahr (...)" .... und bevor ich mich versah, musste ich eine Tickethotline von einer großen Kinokette anrufen um zu retten, was zu retten ist.

Ergebnis des Anrufs (pie mal Daumen wieder gegeben): Die drei größten Kinoketten Deutschlands stehen gegenwärtig in Verhandlung mit Walt Disney, da Disney es sich nicht nehmen lässt zusätzliche 8% aus den Vorverkaufsumsätzen zu fordern. Diese Forderung betrifft auch nur die Erlöse aus den Vorverkäufen für den neuen Star Wars Film. Ich war doch etwas überrascht über diese Dreistigkeit, hoffe aber, dass dort noch etwas Bewegung reinkommt. 
Der Mitarbeiter der Tickethotline fing dann aber auch direkt an, sich darüber aufzuregen, ist er doch selber als junger Teenager in den Kinofilmen gewesen (IV - VI) und meinte, dass der Film dann halt nicht gekauft wird und Deutschland leer ausgeht. Wir waren uns dann aber doch einig, dass das keine Option ist und er hat mich dann noch auf den Ticketalarm auf der Internetseite hingewiesen. 

Möge die Macht mit den drei Kinoketten sein und der Ticketalarm mich rechtzeitig erreichen!


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2015)

wer sagt das die nicht auch in der Atmosphäre kämpfen können?
Ich hab oben schonmal gesagt: Schaut euch doch mal die Orte an!

Nur weil die Großen Schlachten alle im Weltraum statt fanden?
Außerdem, Siehe das Ende von EP3 oder auch von Empire Strikes Back wo die T-Fighter in der Atmosphäre von Bespin fliegen oder auch Star Wars Rebells, wo wir auch schon Ties in der Atmosphäre haben und das ist nur aus dem Kanon, im EU gibts da noch mehr fälle


----------



## DassemLamora (21. Oktober 2015)

Also nachdem was ich diesbezüglich nun so gelesen habe, können TIE-Fighter in der Atmosphäre fliegen/kämpfen. Sie verlieren lediglich ihre Vorteile der Wendigkeit, den sie im Weltraum haben, da sie keine aerodynamische Form haben. Man wird die Modelle aber wohl ständig weiter entwickeln um auch das Problem zu lösen


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2015)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> hm hat eigentlich jemand ne erklärung warum tie fighter in der atmosphäre kämpfen?
> wäre das möglich wäre einiges anders gelaufen, hoth zum beispiel.



TIE Fighter konnten auch im alten Kanon schon in der Atmosphäre fliegen, siehe etliche Comics oder Videospiele (z.B. Rogue Squadron Reihe oder Jedi Knight 2) genauso wie X-Wings und Co und auch in den Filmen tun sie es (Bespin, Verfolgung des Falken aus der Wolkenstadt)



Telekraft schrieb:


> Das ein ehemaliger Stormtrooper (Finn) der neue "gute" Jedi-Ritter wird, kann eigentlich nur bedeuten das Luke Skywalker stirbt, oder das Luke zur dunklen Seite der Macht übergetreten ist. Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser Kylo Ren? Luke Skywalker nach einem ähnlichen Unfall wie es seinem Vater widerfahren ist? Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum Luke nicht auf dem Filmplakat (in menschlicher Gestalt) zu sehen ist.....



Nein, Kylo wird von Adam Driver gespielt. Man munkelt dass er der Sohn von Han/Leia sein könnte und eventuell der Bruder von der weiblichen Hauptfigur Rey


----------



## stawacz (21. Oktober 2015)

ich muss ja ehrlich zugeben,und das is mir in dem zusammenhang noch nie passiert.ich hab ernsthaft die eine oder andere träne vergossen.meine freundin dachte ich hätte einen an der klatsche 

mich flasht der trailer jetzt schon mehr als alle neuen teile von lucas zusammen...die atmosphäre sieht super aus,,schön düster und nich mehr so quitschebunt und kindlich wie die letzten teile..die neuen darsteller sind frisch und unverbraucht und passen mmn (im gegensatz zu heyden christensen  ) super ins setting und haben (im gegensatz zu heyden christensen  ) auch schauspielerisch gut was auf der pfanne.


ich freu mich riesig und werd den in der ersten woche sicher nich nur ein mal anschauen (y)

so und jetzt abfahrt,,der hypetrain macht sich auf den weg,,chu chu chu


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2015)

Das sind doch Klonkrieger. D.h. Klone. Eine Armee aus Klonen, die alle das gleiche denken, fühlen und handeln. Warum kann er jetzt ein Bewusstsein entwickeln? 

Das will mir irgendwie noch nicht so richtig in den Kopf.


----------



## stawacz (21. Oktober 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das sind doch Klonkrieger. D.h. Klone. Eine Armee aus Klonen, die alle das gleiche denken, fühlen und handeln. Warum kann er jetzt ein Bewusstsein entwickeln?
> 
> Das will mir irgendwie noch nicht so richtig in den Kopf.


ist es denn mitlerweile eindeutig das er zu dieser armee gehört? denn in teil 4(teil 1) hatten doch han und luke auch in sturmtruppenkleidung prinzessin lea befreit..

also vieleicht nur ne vorrübergehende verkleidung,,,,,oder wurde schon was gestätigt O.o


----------



## Frullo (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich könnte ja jetzt die Spoiler-Hölle noch mehr anheizen... soll ich?


----------



## stawacz (21. Oktober 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt die Spoiler-Hölle noch mehr anheizen... soll ich?



es gibt spoilertags  aber klar hau raus


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, also ich meinte ja den farbigen Darsteller im Trailer ... irgendwie fehlt dieser kleine, aber feine Hinweis in meinem Text.  

Star Wars 1-3 hatten ja die Klone als Thema. Hier wurde ja mehr oder minder erklärt und bestätigt, woher die Klone kommen bzw. von wem sie abstammen. Man sieht viele Szenen, wo die Klone auch mal ohne Helm durch die Gegend laufen und alle identisch aussehen.

Im Trailer entsteht nicht der Eindruck, als sei das eine temporäre Verkleidung, sondern eher ein Soldat mit Sinnkrise. So hab ich das gezeigte interpretiert.


----------



## stawacz (21. Oktober 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sorry, also ich meinte ja den farbigen Darsteller im Trailer ... irgendwie fehlt dieser kleine, aber feine Hinweis in meinem Text.
> 
> Star Wars 1-3 hatten ja die Klone als Thema. Hier wurde ja mehr oder minder erklärt und bestätigt, woher die Klone kommen bzw. von wem sie abstammen. Man sieht viele Szenen, wo die Klone auch mal ohne Helm durch die Gegend laufen und alle identisch aussehen.
> 
> Im Trailer entsteht nicht der Eindruck, als sei das eine temporäre Verkleidung, sondern eher ein Soldat mit Sinnkrise. So hab ich das gezeigte interpretiert.



john boyega heißt der darsteller,,der hat bei attack the block die hauptrolle gespielt,,super wahl find ich...

und ja ich kann mir das auch nur so erklären,als das sie entweder auf das was wahr scheißen und nich mehr so ernst nehmen,was die herrkunft betrifft...oder aber es war nur ne vorrübergehende verkleidung.aber ich habs eigentlich auch so gedeutet,das er ein soldat mit sinnkrise wäre.ich muss aber sagen ,wenn ich ihn mir danach so anschaue,hat er von der kleidung her irgendwie was von nem schmuggler.die klamotten sehen so ähnlich aus wie die von han solo in den alten teilen .oder bild ich mir das ein 



edit:ich habs,,plottwist,,er is der sohn von han solo und lando


----------



## Frullo (21. Oktober 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich habs,,plottwist,,er is der sohn von han solo und lando





Nichts ist unmöglich, in einer Galaxis, weit, weit weg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> edit:ich habs,,plottwist,,er is der sohn von han solo und lando


Nope. Never. Han wurde seinen Chewie niemals betrügen. ^^


----------



## DassemLamora (21. Oktober 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das sind doch Klonkrieger. D.h. Klone. Eine Armee aus Klonen, die alle das gleiche denken, fühlen und handeln. Warum kann er jetzt ein Bewusstsein entwickeln?
> 
> Das will mir irgendwie noch nicht so richtig in den Kopf.



Nach den Klonkriegen hat der Imperator vermehrt auf rekrutierte Stormtrooper gesetzt, da die Kaminoaner versucht haben mit Klonen eine Rebellion zu starten (Ich weiß nicht ob es als Kanon gilt oder ob es zum EU gehört), jedenfalls bestehen die heutigen Armeen nicht mehr vollständig aus Klonen.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2015)

DassemLamora schrieb:


> Nach den Klonkriegen hat der Imperator vermehrt auf rekrutierte Stormtrooper gesetzt, da die Kaminoaner versucht haben mit Klonen eine Rebellion zu starten (Ich weiß nicht ob es als Kanon gilt oder ob es zum EU gehört), jedenfalls bestehen die heutigen Armeen nicht mehr vollständig aus Klonen.



das wohl eher nicht mehr bzw. das wird nicht mehr in den Canon gepackt, aber man sieht halt bei Rebels das die Imps normale Menschen (!) für die Sturmtruppen rekrutieren
Warscheinlich wird das so erklärt wie in Erben des Imperiums, dass Klontechnologie ausradiert wird um die Macht zu wahren und nicht gegen Klonrebellen kämpfen zu müssen
FunFact: Das mit den Klonkriegen wird nur einmal kurz in der Botschaft von Leia an Ben erwähnt und im Buch dann so interpretiert, dass die Republik von den Klonmeistern angegriffen wird, aber das Buch ist von 92, da fing man gerade erst an sich um den Canon zu kümmern und darauf zu achten und das war ja damals auch überhaupt nicht ausgearbeitet was jetzt die Klonkriege waren bzw. war im ersten Film der imperator auch als Schwache Figur gedacht und nicht das Böse Mastermind


----------



## Frullo (21. Oktober 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich habs,,plottwist,,er is der sohn von han solo und lando



Mir ist noch eine Variante in den Sinn gekommen 

Er ist Han und Leias Sohn - nach ihrer (von GL herausgeschnittenen  ) Hochzeit auf Endor stellte ein Mediziner auf dem Lazarettschiff fest, dass Han aufgrund seines langen Kälteschlafes unfruchtbar geworden sei. Da Leia unbedingt Kinder wollte, baten sie kurzerhand Lando um eine Spende  Dieser willigte unter einer Bedingung ein: Dass er die Spende persönlich bei der Empfängerin abgeben durfte. Han willigte zähneknirschend ein, aber seit damals gehen er und Lando getrennte Wege - und deswegen taucht er in SW7 auch nicht auf


----------

